# Beaver Falls, PA - 2016 chevy 2500hd 3500 miles Mvp3, western 1000



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Thinking about selling my truck. Its been garage kept since day 1 and was undercoated. It was used to spread salt maybe twice before feeling bad and buying a beater to use for that purpose. It can include the full western wiring and mounts ready to put a plow on, and it can also include a western 1000 spreader and a western mvp3. specs are:

2016 silverado 2500hd
2100 miles
20" wheels
backup camera
snow plow prep package
gm running boards
gm mudflaps
weather tech mats
has the nice touch screen radio and such
cruise
on star
ect...
not a ding dent or scratch on it.
1 season old western mvp3 looks new
1 season old western 1000 looks new

$32,000 for truck only
$37,500 with plow and spreader

Located an hour outside pittsburgh pa.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

pics


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

more pics


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> 2016 silverado 2500hd
> 2100 miles


Is that really 2100 miles or 21k?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Is that really 2100 miles or 21k?


well closer to 3,000 now but yes, that is correct miles.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, that is some serious depreciation at a per mile rate. 

Very nice deal, truck only or package.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Damn, that is some serious depreciation at a per mile rate.
> 
> Very nice deal, truck only or package.


Yeah i know, Im over it. Just want to sell it and buy a house.


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Is that a work truck? LT? 6.0 liter?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

dirtymartini said:


> Is that a work truck? LT? 6.0 liter?


Loaded work truck 6.0


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Dang! If it was white I’d take it.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

TKLAWN said:


> Dang! If it was white I'd take it.


Buy it anyways and pretend it's white lol


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Bump for the perfect truck for me at the wrong time. GLWTS


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

sold!


----------

